# rTorrent freezes as soon as I start a torrent



## k1piee (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have net-p2p/rtorrent version 0.9.2 and net-p2p/libtorrent version 0.13.2 installed. As soon as I start a torrent it freezes up and I have to kill the process. I can add a torrent just fine if it doesn't start immediately but as soon as I start it everything just hangs.

This is my .rtorrent.rc:


```
max_peers = 100
min_peers_seed = -1
max_peers_seed = -1

max_uploads = 50

download_rate = 0
upload_rate = 0

directory = /mnt/storage/SHiT

session = /home/k1piee/.session
port_range = 52516-53515

scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000

check_hash = no

encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,prefer_plaintext
dht = disable
peer_exchange = no
```

I have even tried to start it without a config-file but it reacts just the same way. This is a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0 64-bit and all ports are up to date. Is there something in the config-file that need to be optimized for FreeBSD or something?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## k1piee (Sep 26, 2012)

I left net-p2p/rtorrent running over night and it is actually responding but extremely slow. In 12h it has downloaded 500MB and the UI itself is pretty much stuck. If I sit for like 10 minutes and spam the right arrow key it will eventually show the "Peer list" but then if freezes again and I can spam the arrow-down key for quite a while and it will go down to "Info". That's pretty much it. It just won't work properly at all, it feels just like the CPU usage was at 100% which it's not. Has anyone else had the same problem?

EDIT:

I haven't found a way to actually get rtorrent to output stuff to logs in any way. I just think it would help a lot if I could get it to run verbosely, but can't find any information on how to do that.


----------



## k1piee (Sep 26, 2012)

I manually compiled libtorrent-0.12.9.tar.gz and rtorrent-0.8.9.tar.gz _and now it's working perfectly fine!_

EDIT:
I was a little to fast to conclude is was working fine. It works better, I can add and download a torrent just like I should but after a while it hangs again. The scgi_port option doesn't work either even if I compiled it with xmlrcp-c option.. It "works" so I don't get an error message or anything but when I try to connect to it with ruTorrent it just wont do it.

Is there some kernel modules I should load to make this work better or something? I can't figure out what is wrong here.. Other torrent programs work just fine.


----------



## xtaz (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a known bug with a PR to fix it but it hasn't been committed yet.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/170766


----------



## k1piee (Sep 27, 2012)

xtaz said:
			
		

> It's a known bug with a PR to fix it but it hasn't been committed yet.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/170766



Haha holy shit, I love you man! Thanks a lot! I applied the patch manually and now it works flawlessly  
I can't thank you enough!


----------



## alex67500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

this issue was fixed a while back (my mail to the port maintainer was answered on Jan 19th).

There is another issue, with curl-7.24 that causes issues like these that touches Gentoo as well (http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7158650#7158650)

I solved the issue by going back to curl-7.21.3_2 (committed sometime in Feb 2012). I also came back on libtorrent-0.13.2 (first commit) and rtorrent-0.9.2 (first commit).

This is painful, but whilst the rtorrent developper fixes the issue, ports-mgmt/portdowngrade is going to be your friend I'm afraid.


----------

